# How did this file get in my recycle bin?



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2010)

I just switched on my pc and saw the recycle bin 'full' icon. (Now I'm a tad obsessive over the recycle bin, I empty it as soon as there's something in it because the 'full' icon looks untidy )
So I'm sure I powered off my pc yesterday with an empty bin.

Clicking on the properties, it says the file was deleted 4 minutes ago.  I just powered up the computer and didn't delete anything.

It's some temporary file, probably nothing important but I'm curious how come it put itself in the bin by itself. I have no 3rd party software to clear cookies or do 'sweeping' on the pc...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 15, 2010)

This doesn't look good...
http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/arch...r-bitte-logfile-google-page-rankinguefen.html
I'm unable to translate, it was the 2nd google result when googling "wlmdss.tmp"


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you use any windows live apps; like, windows live messenger, mail or such?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 15, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I have no 3rd party software to clear cookies or do 'sweeping' on the pc...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/wlm.png



You should have one.

Best guess would be your virus scanner deleted it as an associated file to a virus or infected file.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Do you use any windows live apps; like, windows live messenger, mail or such?



Yes, live mail. In fact the first thing I did was open mail.
Still weird though, usually avast gives a notification of suspicious mail. This time I got none.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2010)

Hold down shift and push delete when you want to delete a file without it going to Recycle bin. As far as a .tmp file getting there, no idea sorry.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 15, 2010)

Could it be the result of an automatic Windows Update? Maybe it updated and installed something and deleted the associated temporary files itself?

EDIT: just noticed the file was created exactly 1 month before it was deleted.... What could that mean?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 15, 2010)

As far as, the files being transferred to the recycle bin, should not (IMPO), unless you have the option for that set somewhere.  Most temp files are over-written or erased by the app that produced it.
Being that it is zero in size, it is a good bet it is just a regular temp file.

If it continues doing this, I would recommend you run a couple of good AV software and malware  apps (such as, Avira, MSE, Kaspersky for AV and Malwarebytes, Superantispyware for malware).
Just as a precaution.

You could, also, run Hijackthis and post the log for us to to look at.
Or, even, just peruse the log yourself and see, if, you find any discrepancies.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 15, 2010)

Black Panther, have you enabled Automatic Disk Cleanup?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 15, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> This doesn't look good...
> http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/arch...r-bitte-logfile-google-page-rankinguefen.html
> I'm unable to translate, it was the 2nd google result when googling "wlmdss.tmp"



The link refers to a hacked chat program account. wlmdss.tmp pops up in the hijackThis log.
It also pops up in a log where its about a trojan crypt.XPACK.gen2

Dunno if thats a bad sign if it pops up in the logs or not tho.


----------

